# rear disc conversion for 96 200sx se



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i was wondering what is required when doing a rear disc conversion on an 96' 200sx?? i think that all i need is the control arms of of an se-r, the brake lines including e-brake lines. is there anything else that i might need to complete this swap?? i so let me now asap. any help is thanked in advanced.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

You need the whole rear beam assy. including the calipers and rotors. I've been looking into it also and you can pull one from a salvage car for around 200 bucks. The e-brake cable from the e-bake lever to the hubs. The brake lines can be discencted from the trailing arms to the frame and look like they would bolt right up. It just has to be from a 95-98 se-r or a 95-99 se{4 door 2.0l} but you'll still need the e-brake cable from a se-r. The 4 door model is slitly longer but can work as well with some creative routing to use up the inch or 2 of extra slack.

Their has been a few other post saying for better brake feel and balance to use a altima master cylinder from the same yrs.

Post your results please. Ive been scared to try it as of yet.{my car would be down for at least two days}I mean it doesn't sound or look that hard but their is always some issues that pop up, and I'd like to be preped for anything.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

as soon as i get a hold of some rear discs i will go on with the project, but i ran into a problem today. i totally trashed my front rotors today. i now have deep gouges in the rotor. i need to replace them so there's another setback on doing the rear disc conversion.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i am also looking into the rear disc conversion, getting sick of ye olde drums, so let us know......thanks......


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Alright, well I have a B13 XE, and I plan on doing the NX swap. And I was wondering if when I were to do the NX front brakes if I could throw my front brakes from my B13 in the back for my rear disc. Hell I think it'd work if I wanted it to. I just really don't wanna run all the lines back there. It would work though right? Oh again, I've asked this like 100 times and never got like a straight forward answer, but if I did the NX front brake swap and got SS lines, which lines would I get? The NX lines so it could hook up to the caliper or Sentra lines so it would be the correct length and hook up to my feed. Or maybe Altima lines since I would use it's master cylinder? This just stumps me.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats a good question...but here is my thinking. you would be using the stock lines anyway wouldnt u? or would u be using nx lines? whichever rubber lines u use..id think you would use that model's stainless line.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Is there a difference in the size (diameter) of the lines? I know I hooked up my B13 SE-R's stock lines to the NX brake upgrade... so if I wanted to upgrade to SS lines, I would get B13 SS lines. 

You're only changing out the flexible rubber brake lines with SS ones right? Not plumbing new hard brake lines? If so, I'm not sure why a Altima MS would make a difference if the inside diameter of the lines is the same... you'd only have to be concerned about the length of the lines and fortunatly there are B13 SS lines available to make it easy.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I heard a couple of companies were making a rear conversion brake kit for us, is this still true?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

fastbrakes is working on one


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

OK, I thought so! If youre in a hurry, might as well do it now. If you have time to wait, The conversion kit will be simple i suppose. But I don't know what the price difference is.


----------

